# File permissions when connecting to a windows smb share



## TomasHastings (Nov 27, 2006)

Hi there,

I've had this problem for a couple of months now and it's really starting to annoy me.

I'm the only person who uses a mac in the company where I work, we have a windows 2003 server which has a network share containing all the images we work with (for websites).

To keep things central I'm required to save all the images I edit/create on that network share, so I connect to it via Finder > Connect to server > smb://server/share, all of this works fine.

The problem is that whenever I drag 'n drop one of the files on the network share to my ftp app (Transmit) to upload one of the files, the files get transferred with the wrong permissions set.

When connected to the network share if I do this: ls -l /Volumes/SERVER/share the files are listed as follows:

4624 -rwx------   1 tomashas  admin  2366559 Aug  3 14:47 IMG_7283.JPG
5304 -rwx------   1 tomashas  admin  2711776 Aug  3 14:47 IMG_7284.JPG
4480 -rwx------   1 tomashas  admin  2292646 Aug  3 14:52 IMG_7309.JPG
etc..

When I ftp the files to our webserver, the permissions need to be -rw-r--r-- (644), not -rwx------ (600).

I've tried my best to find an answer using google and searching these forums, but all I can find are answers relating to serving files via samba, not using a samba share.

So if anyone can tell me how/where to change how OS X lists the file permissions (I'm guessing OS X decides it must be 600, since windows has no such thing as unix style file permissions) I'd be forever thankful.

My solution at the moment is to have a shell script run on our webserver which lists the image directories recursively and chmod's all files it finds with the wrong permissions to the right ones.


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Nov 27, 2006)

I believe Transmit has some settings for setting the permissions of uploaded files in the Preferences, does it not?

I do know that you can set permissions recursively on a folder manually with Transmit, if that helps at all.


----------



## TomasHastings (Nov 27, 2006)

Wow, Transmit does have a 'Set permissions on upload' option, never noticed that..

That does solve my problem in a way, but it would still be handy to have OS X list the files with the right permissions.

Thanks for your solution anyway, I should have found that myself =/


----------

